
Show HN: ProofMe.com launched today. Share ideas. Get feedback. Do amazing work. - katebeihl
https://proofme.com/
======
katebeihl
So, someone submitted us to Product Hunt! We were getting ready to do so next
week but are just going with it. Check it out and offer feedback at
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/proofme](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/proofme).

------
katebeihl
ProofMe.com came out of Beta this week! With 10,000 users already on board,
we're excited to go public with our app. Looking for feedback.

